# Spot (New Rescue)



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I watched this guy for MONTHS.. he's wasted away before my eyes, but he must be quite a fighter to remain in a store for this long.. Last time I went in, his tank was empty and I panicked. They had just moved him to a smaller container. He was looking very sad.. I couldn't leave him any longer.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG! What a beautiful fish! I love his green eyes! I wouldn't have been able to resist him, either. Congratulations on your new boy.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

he is beautiful. good job on rescuing him.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So nice of you to save him! He is a very pretty boy!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If he looks this nice when he's sick, I can only imagine how he'll look once you get him all patched up and weight back on him! ^_^


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awww!He's cute and he already has a bubble nest going!:nicefish:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

He's gooorgeous. You'll have to give us some updated pictures once he's relaxed and everything.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Poor baby! He's a mess! I know you'll be able to help him get all better! Please keep us updated!!


----------



## HopeNicholson (Aug 22, 2012)

I don't think I could've resisted him either! He's a VERY pretty boy, he's gonna look amazing when he gets his color and shape back some! And love his eyes!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks guys! His major problem is that he's been starved for months in ammonia water, so I think a little time in clean water and some food will be all he needs.. he's pretty lethargic but is ready to eat and responsive to me so I think he's going to be ok.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Keep us posted! I can't wait to see how he looks when he is all better! He such a handsome, green-eyed boy. I would have snatched him up too!


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

He just passed 

This morning he was unclamped, ate well and I scooped normal poop off the bottom of the tank. He had even started a bubble nest.. today I came home and he was lofting to one side and breathing heavily. I tested his water and there was no ammonia to be found.. I didn't expect it.. I had just changed him yesterday.. I'm not sure what happened  He seemed like he would be fine..

He died in warm clean water, nestled in his new plant..

R.I.P Spot.. I'm sorry I broke my promise to you.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He was a handsome boy. Thank you for bringing him home so he could know care and compassion. You did a good thing, at least he was comfortable and had a warm, clean home and food in his stomach. My sincere condolescenes.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

He would've been a really pretty boy. At least he knew the joy of being cared for, even if it was for a short while. Thank you for rescuing him, Callistra.

S.I.P Spot.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

I was so excited to see him color up.. I know he would have been VERY unique and gorgeous. Also, although my camera caught his eyes as green, they were actually baby blue.. 

I've never seen a fish pass so peacefully... he wasn't clamped, he wasn't laying on his side or on the gravel.. he was right side up at the surface. He was starting to tip ever so slightly to one side, but then he righted himself. At one point his tail was below his head and he was pointed up a bit, like he does when he's waiting for me to feed him. He was breathing heavy but not as heavy as I've seen with other fish before they've passed. My biggest concern is that he wasn't responding to my presence at all, and he wouldn't eat dinner. He swam into his plant, leaned on a leaf and was gone... He doesn't even look dead except his gills aren't moving.. He's not distorted or discolored at all.. he doesn't look like there was any struggle.. What causes this? No, he wasn't old.

Its' snowed feet the last few weeks so I can't bury him yet  Please melt snow.. Spot needs a burial..


----------



## CassieReannan (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, he was beautiful xx
Take comfort in knowing he passed peacefully, and that you made him comfortable.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, you tried your best and made him comfortable. Good on you for that.


----------

